# bang for buck optic



## fadetoblack188 (6 mo ago)

looking to throw an optic on my spare ar 556. not looking to spend a ton.. maybe somthing 1-8 or 1-6.

was looking into the primary arms predator. 

what are your thoughts


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Look at Burris scopes and don't get too much power and learn how to use it for hunting.


----------

